# Bột bả là gì? Sơn nhà có cần sử dụng bột bả hay không?



## sonecofive (17/7/21)

Bột bả được biết đến như một vật liệu sử dụng ở bước đầu tiên trong quy trình sơn nhà đạt chuẩn. Nhiều gia đình có ý nghĩ rằng không cần bả bề mặt, chỉ cần thi công cẩn thận một chút là được. Họ cho rằng bả bề mặt cũng chỉ giúp tường phẳng thôi chứ không có tác dụng gì. Vậy liệu rằng những suy nghĩ này có thực sự đúng hay không? Đâu mới là cách hiểu đúng về việc sử dụng bột bả trong quá trình sơn nhà? Để tìm hiểu rõ hơn về vấn đề này thì hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay sau đây nhé.

*Bột bả là gì?*
Theo cách hiểu một cách đơn giản nhất thì bột bả là một loại vật liệu xây dựng được sử dụng trong quá trình sơn nhà. Khi tiến hành thi công sẽ được trộn với nước để tạo nên một loại hỗn hợp đồng nhất. 

Ngoài cách gọi là bột bả thì sản phẩm này còn có các tên gọi khác như: bột bả tường, bột trét tường, bột matit, bả matit, trét matit, bả tường, bột bả matit, và một số cách gọi tên khác tùy thuộc vào khu vực và vùng miền.






Bột trét là gì?​Đặc biệt bột bả được phân ra thành 2 loại riêng là bột bả ngoại thất và bột bả nội thất. Mỗi loại có đặc điểm riêng và phù hợp với từng bề mặt để có thể đem lại hiệu quả cao nhất.

*Công dụng đặc biệt của bột bả*
Cũng giống như những loại sản phẩm khác thì bột bả cũng có những ưu và nhược điểm khác nhau đem đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm thú vị và hấp dẫn. Để tìm hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm này chúng ta sẽ khám phá những đặc điểm nổi bật cũng như những hạn chế của bột bả sau đây nhé:

*Đặc điểm nổi bật của bột bả*
Điều đầu tiên khi nhắc đến bột bả chúng ta sẽ nghĩ đến điểm nổi bật đầu tiên của chúng là khả năng làm phẳng bề mặt. Nó tạo cho bạn một bề mặt phẳng, không còn cảm giác sần sùi của bề mặt vữa. Từ đó tăng khả năng bám dính cho lớp sơn phía sau trở nên bền vững hơn. Đây là những yếu tố mà bất kì ai cũng phải công nhận về tác dụng của sản phẩm này, làm cho bức tường của bạn trở nên đẹp và hấp dẫn hơn.






Đặc điểm nổi bật của bột trét​Khả năng chống thấm cũng là một trong số những yếu tố khiến cho bột bả được nhiều gia đình sử dụng. Bả sẽ khiến cho bề mặt trở nên kiên cố hơn, lấp đầy những vị trí có vết rạn nứt – Đây chính là nguyên nhân khiến tường nhà bạn bị thấm nước. Từ đó mà rêu mốc bắt đầu hình thành và ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ và tính thẩm mỹ của ngôi nhà.

Bạn nghĩ rằng không tiến hành bả bề mặt sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được một khoản chi phí. Thế nhưng bạn đã nhầm rồi nhé. Khi không sử dụng bả, bề mặt tường không bằng phẳng sẽ gây tốn lượng sơn hơn so với tường có bả. Ví dụ khi bạn đã bả tường chỉ cần sử dụng 1-2 lớp sơn lót, nhưng bây giờ bạn cần dùng nhiều lớp lót hơn để tăng độ phủ cho bức tường. Đồng thời khi không có lớp bả thì khả năng bám dính của các lớp sơn sau cũng sẽ thấp đi.

*Nhược điểm của bột bả*
Bột bả chỉ góp phần vào quá trình chống thấm; chứ không thể hoàn toàn có tác dụng chống thấm cho ngôi nhà. Thế nên dù bạn có thực hiện bả bề mặt mà không thực hiện lớp sơn lót và sơn phủ; thì bức tường của bạn vẫn xảy ra hiện tượng bị thấm nước và rêu mốc bình thường.

*Làm cách nào để bả bề mặt phẳng và đẹp?*
Bả bề mặt yêu cầu tính kỹ thuật cao để bề mặt được phẳng, mịn, không bị mấp mô. Và để làm được điều đó bạn có thể thực hiện theo những gợi ý dưới đây:

*Chuẩn bị bề mặt thi công*





Chuẩn bị bề mặt thi công​Đây là bước đầu tiên trong quá trình thi công sơn nhà. Nó giúp cho bề mặt được sạch, phẳng. Loại hết rêu mốc bám dính trên bề mặt, ảnh hưởng đến khả năng bám dính của công đoạn tiếp theo. Trước khi tiến hành bả hãy đảm bảo rằng tường đạt độ ẩm tiêu chuẩn dưới 16%. Tường sạch các vết rêu mốc, dầu mỡ trên tường.

*Hướng dẫn kỹ thuật bả đúng cách*
Để có thể thi công bả đạt hiệu quả cao thì việc trộn bả đúng công thức là điều vô cùng quan trọng. Đối với bả của ECO FIVE bạn có thể sử dụng công thức pha trộn bột bả như sau: bột bả/nước xấp xỉ 1/3. Tức 8l nước sạch cho 25kg bột bả.

Sau đó trộn đều để hỗn hợp bả và nước đồng nhất, không có hiện tượng vón cục. Bạn khuấy càng đều tay, hỗn hợp càng mịn; thì khi thi công bề mặt sẽ phẳng và đẹp hơn rất nhiều. Có thể khuấy bằng tay hoặc sử dụng máy khuấy đều được tùy điều kiện của bạn.






Hướng dẫn kỹ thuật bả đúng cách​Khi hỗn hợp đã đồng nhất hoàn toàn thì chớ vội thi công ngay. Hãy để bả nghỉ 5 phút để cho hóa chất phát huy hết tác dụng của nó; rồi khuấy thêm 1 lần nữa để chuẩn bị thi công.

Khi bả bề mặt có thể dùng bay bằng nhựa hoặc thép để thi công đều được. Bạn nên thi công 2 lớp bột bả để bề mặt đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất. Độ dày lớp bả không quá 3mm. Sau khi thi công xong bạn cần đợi cho lớp bả khô hoàn toàn rồi sau đó mới thi công các bước tiếp theo.

*Khuyến cáo*
Để tránh những sự cố sau khi sơn như: Loang màu, bong tróc…người sử dụng cần tuân thủ những hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất. Đặc biệt cần lưu ý các điều quan trọng sau:

+ Không bả bột bả cao cấp  Eco Five trên bề mặt có nhiệt độ trên 40oC.

+ Trong trường hợp tường quá khô và bề mặt hút nước; cần phải làm ẩm và làm giảm nhiệt độ bề mặt bằng biện pháp phun sương trước khi bả.






Kĩ thuật pha bột trét​+ Không nên bả bột dày quá 3mm.

+ Không nên bả trên bề mặt đã sơn hoặc bề mặt đã được làm láng bóng.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

